# Mystics’ President Sheila Johnson Makes Donation to Red Cross



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Washington Mystics President and managing partner, Sheila Johnson has donated $500,000 to the American Red Cross to help with the relief efforts following Hurricane Katrina. The Mystics current roster has two players from the state of Louisiana. Rookie of the Year candidate, Temeka Johnson hails from New Orleans, while All-Star Alana Beard is from Shreveport. 
“The Mystics and so many of us have families and friends in the hurricane region and while our prayers go out to them, we hope our financial contribution will help them to rebuild,” said Sheila Johnson. 

Although Temeka Johnson’s home suffered considerable damage, her family members were able to weather the storm in a safe location. The Alana Beard Foundation, located in Shreveport, is collecting necessary items for the victims. 

The Washington Mystics encourages all to make donation to the American Red Cross by logging on www.redcross.org or by calling 1-800-HELP-NOW. 

For additional media information, please contact Ketsia Colimon or Nicole Boden in the Mystics Public Relations Office at 202-266-2200


----------

